# Trying again 21085



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/150596939


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Stalling on a turn-out????


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

just a thought...on AF switches there is a "toggle" switch for either one or two train usage. Try putting the switch in the "two" train position and see what happens. Looks like your engine isn't getting pickup from the tender when it comes around...

Good luck


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Just for FYI, you could have edited your original post and just added the missing bracket ([) at the front of the link.

Larry


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll try these and see if it improves. Overall though it gets better everyday and the more I run it the smoother it gets. Perhaps not being used for 50 years has something to do with it. I've cleaned the tracks several times and that has helped also.


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

longle said:


> Just for FYI, you could have edited your original post and just added the missing bracket ([) at the front of the link.
> 
> Larry


Thank you Larry. I realized that after I posted.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The dreaded two step reverse unit! There is clearly a dead spot since that is the only way the 21085 will stop there. First make sure all the track and pickup wheels are clean. Check the tender trucks to make sure the side frames are aligned and square, not "torqued." Then make sure the copper axle wipers are making good contact with the tender truck axles. It is possible a piece of the turnout rail is not powered. That would need to be checked with a voltmeter. The Pikemaster track is not robust electrically.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Make sure the frog is in the correct place, with enough tension to hold it there. If the engine runs through the frog and there's not enough tension to hold it to the rail, a stall will occur as there will be a power loss. At least that's true with the 720 and 720a.


----------

